# Miss Me by Stella Cadente



## makeup_junkie (Sep 25, 2005)

Does anyone else LOVE this??
I got it a few weeks ago and I'm absolutely in love with it.  It's very feminine...it's my new favorite fragrance.

Miss Me by Stella Cadente won Allure magazine's fragrance of the year, and it's only available at 100 stores in the United States.  It's classified as a Balsam Oriental with notes of vanilla, cinnamon, peony, and orange blossom.

If you haven't tried this, I highly recommend it if you like really feminine fragrances.


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 25, 2005)

I haven't heard of it before but it sounds amazing!


----------

